# white film on top of water



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

its like a white film on top looks like greas almost changed media in one fluval last night and added a bigger powerhead(no its 2) in my 180 fish been doin find it just loks gross what the hell is it? i only add enough food to be eaten (catfish fillets) could it be from that? it looks much better this morning but still see alittle of it anyone had it b4? thx


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

White films are usually made up of oily food, wastes, and low filteration. You stated that you have 2 powerheads, but I suggest you change to a better filter. I usually dont consider powerheads s good source for filters, unless they're attatched to a UFG or sometimes even a pre-filter.

_*Moved to Water Chemistry*_


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I read somewhere you can place a paper towel on the top and it'll suck up the film. Havn'et tried it yet but it sounds like it'll work.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> White films are usually made up of oily food, wastes, and low filteration. You stated that you have 2 powerheads, but I suggest you change to a better filter. I usually dont consider powerheads s good source for filters, unless they're attatched to a UFG or sometimes even a pre-filter.
> 
> _*Moved to Water Chemistry*_


 i just added the powerhead to help wiht surface movement ive always known i need more filtration but had been doin good with a fluval 404 and 304 thats 175 gallons im 5 gallons off i think ima invest in a wet dry


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

wet dry is the way to go, i love mine and wouldnt trade it for nothing.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> wet dry is the way to go, i love mine and wouldnt trade it for nothing.


 thats what i hear wold i still need my fluvals? are keep them anyway just for more filtration


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

A fluval is an excellent addition to a wet dry. I just removed my diatom from my 55 to a 50 gallon to supplement the wet dry.


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

yeah, i have two canisters and a wet/dry on my 180g and a powerhead, and i still get that little thin layer of film on top but i know its from when i feed a little to often, i do a water change and it goes away.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

I get this every so often. i don't think it's down to filteration, although a wet/dry is always a good investment. I use strong surface agitation to "break up" the oils. If your power head has a venturi just use that. I'm afraid that this is just par for the course when keeping predators.


----------

